# Cpt 95250



## daniel (Jan 19, 2009)

Continuous Glucose Monitoring (CGMS)

Is anyone using this device. If so how is your practice apply this service.
And are you getting reimbursed on this service.


Respectfully
Daniel


----------



## jwasik (Apr 2, 2009)

The office I work for is just starting to use this device.   I have found that Anthem has a policy for these codes but I do not have much more information.  Is your physician placing the device?  And is the Doctor writing a formal report when it is read? 

Thanks,
Johann


----------



## daniel (Apr 3, 2009)

We haven't purchased the device yet. That's why I'm looking into it.
Thank you for the response.

Respectfully
Daniel


----------



## miller_ide (Apr 7, 2009)

We have 2 CGMS devices and usually have two diabetic patients per week wearing them. Our MD's write the order and then we schedule with our CDE's who educate and place the sensor, then 72 hours later they remove and download/printout readings for which we bill 95250 (make sure to only use the hookup date. Iif you bill from hookup date to removal date it will get denied). Then our MD's do an interp and report which we can bill 95251. And yes we get paid from all carriers including Medicare.


----------



## daniel (Apr 7, 2009)

Once again thank you for this response. Very informative.


Respectfully
Daniel, CPC


----------



## jwasik (Apr 8, 2009)

Miller -ide

I have another question about the type of report the Doctor does for the interp.  Do the doctors just write on the print out sheets or is a "formal" report done?  And to clarify, CDE - Certified Diabetic Educator? Is this person an RN or Nurse Practioner?
Thanks


----------



## miller_ide (Apr 8, 2009)

It's a "cookie cutter" progress note, I could email a copy to you if you would like but we got it from Medtronic. And yes Certified diabetes Educator,  she is an RN..


----------



## daniel (Apr 8, 2009)

Send me an email of this please. With any other additional info.

Thank You


troublesdbs@yahoo.com
or
Daniel@caduceusmedical.org

Respectfully
Daniel


----------



## jwasik (Apr 9, 2009)

Yes, please.  jwasik001@columbus.rr.com
Thank you for all your help.
Johann


----------



## christinetharris (May 28, 2012)

I noticed your "old" 2009 response to someone who was questioning how to bill for the CGM.  You mentioned a cookie cutter report form.  Would you consider emailing to me?  I hope you are still there.  The email was old.
Chris Harris
CPC, RCC


----------



## alicia.detar@yahoo.com (Oct 21, 2016)

*Billing Both on Same DOS*



miller_ide said:


> We have 2 CGMS devices and usually have two diabetic patients per week wearing them. Our MD's write the order and then we schedule with our CDE's who educate and place the sensor, then 72 hours later they remove and download/printout readings for which we bill 95250 (make sure to only use the hookup date. Iif you bill from hookup date to removal date it will get denied). Then our MD's do an interp and report which we can bill 95251. And yes we get paid from all carriers including Medicare.



Can both 95250 and 95251 be billed on the same DOS?


----------



## Celina (Jul 25, 2017)

*Code 95250 Celinag*

Hi I know these message's are older, but this is new to me. I have a new endocrinologist billing 95250 and do not know much about this. They are asking what type of documentation is needed to bill this code? Any help would be greatly appreciated. There was mention to a cookie cutter report form, if this is still available would love that sent to my email. Any other info would be appreciated as well.
Thank You
Celina 
CPC


----------



## Celina (Jul 25, 2017)

*Celinag 92951*

The office is asking "how should we be documenting these reviews? Is a phone encounter with the physician recommendation enough, or should there be a visit with the physician for the final report/interpretation?"
Thank You
Celina CPC


----------

